# 2013 Bear Bait Pictures



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Here are some pictures from my bear bait, still havent found what I am looking for but have some nice bears hitting:









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ARROWHNTR/media/5-1-013.jpg.html


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good. What unit?


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a Wasatch West tag


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Darn. I got a spot on currant creek that has some good bears. Good luck.


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Judd,

Most of the current creek area, at least the part east of Co-op Creek road, is all Harvest Objective. Buy you a tag and go get a bear, you cant bait but you can spot and stock hunt until the quota is filled.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

ARROWHNTR said:


> Judd,
> 
> Most of the current creek area, at least the part east of Co-op Creek road, is all Harvest Objective. Buy you a tag and go get a bear, you cant bait but you can spot and stock hunt until the quota is filled.


Hmmm. I might do that.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ARROWHNTR said:


> Judd,
> 
> Most of the current creek area, at least the part east of Co-op Creek road, is all Harvest Objective. Buy you a tag and go get a bear, you cant bait but you can spot and stock hunt until the quota is filled.


That aint bait officer, but it is the damnedest thing; the strap on my pack broke and threw my food all over the place. :mrgreen:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics! Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic looks like some nice bears there.


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Getting a few better bears now, hopefully a huge one will show up soon, if not this red bear might be in trouble



A Rare sight in Utah a black phase black bear, he is a pretty good boar too!



Another young boar has joined the party, good looking bear for a young bear


----------

